# QR Skewer - grease or oil?



## endo33 (Jul 9, 2009)

I am sure there are a few opinions on this...quick release skewer, threads and pivot - oil or grease? 

Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Light coat of oil .


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

oil or grease, doesn't matter as long as it is a lightly used


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

i use a light grease seems to be working great


----------



## nastynick12 (Jun 25, 2009)

spread a thin film of waterproof grease


----------



## peedrama (Jul 27, 2008)

drip oil liberally into the cam, wipe excess.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

none.. thats a dirt magnet part. theres not enough movement between the parts (besides the occasional open and close) to really need lube.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Either/or/neither. It hardly matters IMO.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

One Pivot said:


> none.. thats a dirt magnet part. theres not enough movement between the parts (besides the occasional open and close) to really need lube.


+1. I use the parts frequently enough that they won't seize up, so you don't need any grease for that purpose. And it just accelerates wear under the QR cam by turning the dust that you could have mostly blown/brushed away into grinding paste.

A slightly loose QR in the rear can cause a clicking sound that sounds (on my bike) like it's coming from everywhere else. Very frustrating to track down the first time...if you get that, try more clamping pressure before trying grease to silence it.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

I've never had an issue with a QR skewer.
I have had issues with QR seatpost clamps.

As a rule I use a dry chainlube on the pivot if required.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

I leave em dry. Never even thought of doing otherwise until this thread.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Liquid graphite key lock lube. It's a spray can with solvent that dries to leave a coat of graphite. Actually sticks to metal very well. Use it on the cams, seatpost or wheel QRs. As for the QR shaft, I say nothing if you don't wash your bike and pull the wheels if it does get wet.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Found it^^^: http://automotive.hardwarestore.com...lock-ease-graphited-fluid-aerosol-641232.aspx

I'm sure the other brands are equivalent but this is what I use. It doesn't wipe off or attract dirt/dust. Forms a protective dry coating of graphite. It stains walls so be warned if you use it around the house on door hinges or such.


----------



## bbrins (Nov 2, 2009)

I rarely bother with lubing skewers, the few times that I have, I just used a few drops of CLP and wiped off as much excess as I could.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Depends on whether you're talking an internal cam like a Shimano skewer or an external cam like a Salsa. The Shimanos rarely need to be lubed; dripping a bit of oil in isn't needed all that often. On the external cams lube isn't so hot unless they're clean in the first place; on wheels I rarely use the quick release except for flats and it's not much of a concern, but on seat post clamps I use them more often and cleaning becomes more important than the light lube I apply afterwards...


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

What about lubing the axle rod on skewers? I always coat the axles with Park's PPL grease. Is this even necessary?


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

djork said:


> What about lubing the axle rod on skewers? I always coat the axles with Park's PPL grease. Is this even necessary?


yes for corrosion resistance.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

I've always used a thin grease layer on internal cam QR skewers (you need to disassemble to lube). The forces are too great for oil lubrication to remain on the surfaces under clamping pressure. Wipe clean the external surfaces with isopropyl alcohol to remove any traces of grease, to prevent dust particles from sticking. If you inspect cams that haven't been properly lubricated, you'll see that the bearing surfaces otherwise wear off. Worthwhile doing with annual maintenance.


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

I agree with bikinfoolferlife on the greater importance of keeping them clean than lubing.
But is really hard to get a shimano QR clean without air compressed. 
For the cam the only thing that can get there is oil, no way to push grease iside there.For the axle, I apply a good protective layer of grease. They are steel and water can get in there and rust easily.
The graphite stumblemumble mentioned sounds really, really good for the cam. I´ll check that. Thanks!


----------

